# Oink' pics



## john pen (Oct 1, 2006)

Had a great time Saturday. Had issues with my motorhome, so I didn't get out there till after turn in...still had time for some Witt Q', beers and cigars....Got a few pics in before my batteries for my pos camera died. Sorry if I get someones name wrong....

Mrs. Witt relaxing....





Mr. Witt relaxing (and a little tired )





The guys getting their "first in pork"...





Double D's Team with their award...





Rich Decker..most congeniel amongst other awards..





Mr. and Mrs. Pigs...





Oompappy...





Team Swine Syndicate...





Woodman, bruce and Uncle Bubba..





And the gang minus Rich and Chris...


----------



## oompappy (Oct 1, 2006)

It was nice meeting you yesterday John. 
Thanks for posting your pics! 8) I just posted a mess of 'em on the 
"back to oink" thread, so check them out there.

http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/viewtopic ... orum=bbq4u


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 1, 2006)

Here are some more

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandin ... 8805731109


----------



## Rich Decker (Oct 2, 2006)

Here are mine, they include our trip to Niagara Falls and the rainbow we chased home.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandin ... share&Ux=0


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, all the pics are great.  Looks like a good time had by all.  Too bad Witt didnt take any pics.  MAYBE we could have gotten a different perspective  .


----------



## wittdog (Oct 2, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Wow, all the pics are great.  Looks like a good time had by all.  Too bad Witt didnt take any pics.  MAYBE we could have gotten a different perspective  .


My neighbor did take some but we need to wait till they get developed.


----------



## Aaron1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Guys what a great time,nice to meet so many new friends and shoot the breeze.
Congrats to Lunchmeat on the grand and everyone else that got calls.
Aaron
Dizzy Pig Canada


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 2, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Wow, all the pics are great.  Looks like a good time had by all.  Too bad Witt didnt take any pics.  MAYBE we could have gotten a different perspective  .



He was too busy trying to wake up Pigs.  [smilie=rlp_smilie_242.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_242.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_207.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_207.gif]  [smilie=sleep.gif]  [smilie=sleep.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_312.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_312.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_312.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 2, 2006)

Pictures were all great! Rich, the pics from Niagra were fantastic!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 2, 2006)

Shoot, I am planning on a vacation trip for next year.  Figure I can take the wife to the falls and enjoy some Q buddy's at the same time.  Mark your calanders.


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Shoot, I am planning on a vacation trip for next year.  Figure I can take the wife to the falls and enjoy some Q buddy's at the same time.  Mark your calanders.



I'll believe it when I see's it!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 2, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":2e20umxn]Wow, all the pics are great.  Looks like a good time had by all.  Too bad Witt didnt take any pics.  MAYBE we could have gotten a different perspective  .



He was too busy trying to wake up Pigs.  [smilie=rlp_smilie_242.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_242.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_207.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_207.gif]  [smilie=sleep.gif]  [smilie=sleep.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_312.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_312.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_312.gif][/quote:2e20umxn] 
I'm enough of a man to admit my mistake on getting as screwed up as I did Friday night. Thank you wittdog for getting my crack out of the sack. I had not consumed mass quantities as that in a long time. A true friend indeed, as are the rest of you guy's. I had WAY TOO MUCH FUN!  I truly look forward to seeing you guy's next year. My leash may be a bit shorter. On another subject, I'm working on a red dog song to show the other guy up.


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Oct 3, 2006)

Rich

Great photo's!

Nice to see you guys made it on the Maid of the Mist.


Cheers
Steve


----------

